# Bench press (home gym)



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Hi guy, just joined the website, looking for some advice.

Building my self a home gym fellas, currently looking for a solid bench press with a weight capacity of 300 kg+.

Iv come across this chap on eBay, British Fitness. Link to his bench press,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUTY-OLYMPIC-FID-FLAT-INCLINE-DECLINE-DUMBBELL-WEIGHT-BENCH-by-360MUSCLE-/160808199912?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item2570ea66e8

What do you guys reckon?

Any other recommendations?

Much appreciated.


----------

